# Different crates, same prices? Help picking one



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Dear all - I may be expecting a female GSD from my breeder in a few weeks and am starting thinking about what supplies to order. 

For the crate, I'll be going with a 42in but need some help with which brand to buy...

The three I am debating between are (and all similarly priced):

Midwest life stages 2 door

Petco brand premium 2 door

Precision 2 door

Is there one that is preferred over the other? 

Thanks!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd go with Midwest.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No input on the brand... but you may want to think about going with the 48" instead of the 42".

I initially had a 42" crate with Lucy (24" and about 70+ pounds) and she started to get a little crammed in that, so i had to buy a 48" which fits her much better.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, yes I agree with Paul on size. 48" may be better in the long run.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I also agree with the 48". We started with a 36 then went to a 42 and now, Wolf has a 48. We still use the 42 at training, but at home, he is much more comfortable in the 48. I'm saving the 36 for the next puppy. LOL And I would certainly get the one with the divider if you are getting a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> Oh, yes I agree with Paul on size. 48" may be better in the long run.


Just make sure to get that divider that comes with a lot of crates and put it to use. You can always make more room as the puppy grows.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm - all of them come with dividers. It seemed like all the searches before stated that 42in would be best for a female?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

s14roller said:


> Hmm - all of them come with dividers. It seemed like all the searches before stated that 42in would be best for a female?


Lucy's on the larger end of the breed standard scale for a female and she fits very nicely in her 48" crate. Not too big and not too small... just right. She was definitely a little crammed in her 42".

With the divider, you can always make the 48" smaller. You can't make a 42" bigger.

From my personal experience, if you have the room for it, go with the 48".


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

To put things in perspective... this is my 70+ pound female in her 48" crate.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your posts, Paul. 

I'll have to give the 48 strong consideration. The crate will go in the living room, so space shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I will add my vote for the 48 inch Midwest.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone! I ordered the 48in Midwest lifestages for her. I also have a 36in crate for the bedroom (discontinued at Petco and someone returned it brand new a year later, bought it last week for $20!)


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

s14roller said:


> Thanks for your input everyone! I ordered the 48in Midwest lifestages for her. I also have a 36in crate for the bedroom (discontinued at Petco and someone returned it brand new a year later, bought it last week for $20!)


Great deal! Way to shop, I love savings! 

My 6 month old female is in a 48" Midwest at 52 pounds. She likes to sprawl when she sleeps and fits nicely.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I also recommend a 48" crate. Pay particular attention to the height of the crate. Both my GSDs have 48" crates that are a full inch taller than normal. The height is helpful because of those giant GSD ears!

I have used both Midwest and Precision crates. I have Precision for my dogs now, because they were much cheaper, but I don't know that it would've worked well for Luna when she was a puppy. (We borrowed a 42" Midwest crate, which she outgrew because of her ears). There seems to be a wider gap by the crate pan in the Precision crates and I would worry about a puppy getting their little paws stuck.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I know you already ordered yours, but I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in (ka-ching) for someone else who might stumble across this thread:

I spent as much as I could , and bought the 3-door instead of the two door, simply for more placement options. I noticed with crates in the past that I would always move them around, and was limited in positioning because of the door openings. But, with 3 doors, I can place the crate in any position I like, which can be helpful when you end up going someplace that has limited space.

Oh, and I also have a 48", Midwest for a 75 lb. female 26.5 inches at the withers.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely suggest the 48" crate.

When I babysat Stark's half sister who was about 60lbs at the time, she did well in the 48". I like them to have some room to stretch. Stark is a little cramped in the 48" but he is loooooooong.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I have like 17 crates LOL (not really, but close) 
So don't think if you bought this one, it may not have been what you wanted, that you wasted your money... 
They range in size from 38inch to 48inch, wire and plastic.
2 plastic ones go in the car, 2 are portable and go to my parents' house if we have to take the dogs (their dogs don't get along with ours), one is in the kitchen when the children start to drive us nuts, one in my office, same reason, one in the bedroom walk-in closet under the clothes rack as the "bomb shelter" for our lab in thunder storms and we have a few in the garage that I picked up and didn't quite make the cut LOL


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to put a plug in for a great crate called go go... here is a link from one of my fav shopping sites. The door releases are so much easier to close/open than other crates I have yet still secure... and like others here I have many in my arsenal of crates! 
GoGo Dog Crates


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Just as an update - after a bit more use, I actually prefer the Precision crate I have. 

The Midwest is OK and all, but for the price I'd expect better. The construction seemed to lack the flow the Precision did (in terms of getting it up/down) and what kind of annoys me, is the door doesn't swing close (and the latch doesn't align 100%) as well as the Precision. Again, no big deal, but I'm not sure I'd buy again if I had to choose again. 

Also, for anyone in the future searching for these threads, depending on how you position the crate, you may never need the 2nd door. I placed my crate against the wall in my living room, so the dog only goes in through the front as is.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just read this thread thanks for the updates and input! I need to get Bella a new crate going with 48 inch wire but now stumped on which brand, do not want to pay more than $100. Has anyone bought them off of ebay and liked the brand?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> Just read this thread thanks for the updates and input! I need to get Bella a new crate going with 48 inch wire but now stumped on which brand, do not want to pay more than $100. Has anyone bought them off of ebay and liked the brand?


By chance I just saw my post revived lol. 

Yes, 48 works better IMO just so they have a bit more room. For brand, honestly, I might recommend just going to Petco and picking up their brand of crate...or whatever petstore is around you. I say Petco because they allow returns no matter what...so if you're not happy, just bring it back. Petsmart is probably the same.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

s14roller said:


> By chance I just saw my post revived lol.
> 
> Yes, 48 works better IMO just so they have a bit more room. For brand, honestly, I might recommend just going to Petco and picking up their brand of crate...or whatever petstore is around you. I say Petco because they allow returns no matter what...so if you're not happy, just bring it back. Petsmart is probably the same.


Quick change here -

Had a chance to use the Petco brand crate and it's not as good as the Midwest or my Precision. I would order either of those online and just get it shipped. It's cheaper to order online also (even if from Petco.com).


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks 14Roller, I just ordered the 48 inch midwest double door for $88 free shipping! 
Shopped around seems to be the cheapest at allpetfurniture.com.


----------

